# Here I am



## bubba806 (May 26, 2012)

Hello all,

My name is Brandon Gould, I am currently an Entered Apprentice Mason belonging to Lubbock Lodge 1392 in Lubbock, TX.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 26, 2012)

Welcome from CT!  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Ashlar76 (May 26, 2012)

Welcome and best of luck in your journey.


----------



## gld2333 (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Lubbock is where I was born.


----------



## Benton (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Cigarzan (May 27, 2012)

Hey Bubba...welcome to the forum!


----------



## hlnelson (May 27, 2012)

Welcome, all the best on your 2nd and 3rd please keep us posted


----------



## bubba806 (May 27, 2012)

thank you all for the welcoming and I will keep the boards posted on my degrees, I am beyond excited to become a Mason!


----------



## Cigarzan (May 27, 2012)

That's great.  Good luck on your work!



bubba806 said:


> thank you all for the welcoming and I will keep the boards posted on my degrees, I am beyond excited to become a Mason!


----------



## Colby K (May 28, 2012)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## JTM (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## bullrack33 (May 31, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Christian O. Aviles:. (May 31, 2012)

*Christian Aviles :.*

Greetings my brother I was at Lubbock on 2006 when I was on the first degree of MASONRY. I live in Puerto Rico and work for www.ccmasonicdesigns.com


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Christian O. Aviles:. (Jun 1, 2012)

Christian O. Aviles:. said:


> Greetings my brother I was at Lubbock on 2006 when I was on the first degree of MASONRY. I live in Puerto Rico and work for www.ccmasonicdesigns.com


----------



## bubba806 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's been a while since I've been on here but I just thought I would swing by and let y'all know I was passed a couple of weeks ago and did my proficiency and will be raised September 8th at the hilltop annual event


----------

